
F.B.I. Tried to Defeat Encryption 10 Years Ago, Files Show - brown9-2
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/14/technology/fbi-tried-to-defeat-encryption-10-years-ago-files-show.html
======
brudgers
_An appeals court upheld the convictions in 2009, and said that the use of
encryption, among other things, was “circumstantial evidence of their
agreement to participate in illegal activity.”_

